# Move Special Program Highlight



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Not sure if this is just the Bolt, but on the Bolt sometimes there's a special program alert showing on the main menu, with a yellow star. For example it might be the Grammy's or any other program.

The problem is it appears below Settings, so when you hit page down it goes to that rather than the usual Settings option. And that makes it harder to put the machine into standby.

Probably particularly annoying for those who have automated remotes.

Anyway, how about moving this item to right above Settings? With the yellow start the one or two people who own Tivos that are actually interested in watching such stuff would still see it, and it wouldn't impact the rest of us.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

It's by design, so people will click on these ads by accident. Same with the ones on the pause menu. Very annoying.


----------

